# Zonenschein Aufkleber



## antistoepsel (22. Januar 2007)

Hi. Ich fahre ein Leonardo DH und finde, dass es von vorn am Steuerrohr etwas "leer" aussieht. Wollte mal fragen, ob es bei euch Aufkleber zu ordern gibt, die auf das Steuerrohr passen.


----------



## Dirtsteve (22. Januar 2007)

antistoepsel schrieb:


> Hi. Ich fahre ein Leonardo DH und finde, dass es von vorn am Steuerrohr etwas "leer" aussieht. Wollte mal fragen, ob es bei euch Aufkleber zu ordern gibt, die auf das Steuerrohr passen.



TACH ICH HABE DA NEN AUFKLEBER VON MIENM DELAER LADEN DER JETZT LEIDER SCHLIEßT ALSO IS ES AUCH BEI MIR LEER . aber nur son Z is auch kacke wiel das ist halt nich das logo von ZONENSCHEIN. MHH aber is halt so leer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antistoepsel (22. Januar 2007)

Naja so ein Aufkleber mit ner Krone auf dem Steuerrohr würde doch ganz gut aussehen.


----------



## Dirtsteve (22. Januar 2007)

antistoepsel schrieb:


> Naja so ein Aufkleber mit ner Krone auf dem Steuerrohr würde doch ganz gut aussehen.



mhhhh joar würde bestimmt cool kommen oder so wat wo der zonenschein schriftzug (in deisem grafitti design) vertikal und geschrieben ist und gegen über nach unten  sprich wie pfeil nach oben und daneben pfeil nach unten so dann das zonenschein geschrieben wär auch nice.Oder Dirk und co lassen sich mal nen LOGO einfallen.


----------



## antistoepsel (22. Januar 2007)

Yo das kommt auch gut. Aber irgendwas muss da drauf.


----------



## Alu (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo

guck einfach mal auf die Homepage und siehe unter Katalog bestellen ..
In dem Bestellformular kannst du unten Infomaterial auswählen ! Sticker und/oder Katalog ! 
Bei den Stickern könnte ja evt. was für dich dabei sein.

p.s. Der Katalog ist übrigens sehr cool geworden  

MFG Alu


----------



## leonarrrdo (22. Januar 2007)

> finde, dass es von vorn am Steuerrohr etwas "leer" aussieht


Genau des hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich des gestern im katalog festgestellt hab. Hab bei zonenschein eigtl auch die sticker angefordert aber es is nur der proschpekt kommen...
Notfalls einfach n fox aufkleber oder ähnliches drauf dann is nimmer leer, aber die Krone wär halt einfach des geilste...


----------



## Dirtsteve (22. Januar 2007)

leonarrrdo schrieb:


> Genau des hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich des gestern im katalog festgestellt hab. Hab bei zonenschein eigtl auch die sticker angefordert aber es is nur der proschpekt kommen...
> Notfalls einfach n fox aufkleber oder ähnliches drauf dann is nimmer leer, aber die Krone wär halt einfach des geilste...



ja bei mir auch habe mal einzel nur aufkleber bestellt abe rmhh kam nix.leider^^ und nen fox aufkleber ne hab nx an meinem radel mit fox ^^ (s.mein bike pic) nur ne marzocchi aber ich klob da doch kein marzocchi logo rauf.


----------



## zanny (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Schaut mal im Singlespeed Forum unter "headbagde", dann wisst Ihr was Zonenschein leider noch fehlt.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## Dirtsteve (23. Januar 2007)

zanny schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Schaut mal im Singlespeed Forum unter "headbagde", dann wisst Ihr was Zonenschein leider noch fehlt.
> Gruß
> zanny



naja es geht ja gerade so aber das kommt cool wenn es ein Z wäre und die krone geiler un dohne diese 10th dann kommst cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (sieht mann das?)Leude ick versuch mal nen kleinen entwurf dafür zu machen also dieses bild zu ändern mit es in die zonenschein linie past ^^


----------



## zanny (23. Januar 2007)

gute Idee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (25. Januar 2007)

So, also Zonenschein arbeitet an einem Unterlackdekor für das Steuerrohr das auf jeden Fall das Zonenschein Emblem, also die Krone, enthalten wird. Vorraussichtlich wird der Dekorsatz in 3 bis 4 Wochen bestellbar sein. 
Solche hedabages, wie oben gepostet, sind zunächst zu aufwändig in der Herstellung. 

viele grüße
Nik


----------



## Mitglied (6. April 2011)

Servu!
Möchte nicht extra einen Neuen aufmachen. 
Daher hier die Frage: Woher bekomme ich ein Decal-Set?
Merci,
tom


----------



## antistoepsel (6. April 2011)

einfach mal ne Mail an Zonenschein schicken, hab so auch nen Pan Dekorsatz bekommen.
Oder den Dirk direkt anrufen


----------



## Mitglied (7. April 2011)

Danke für den Tip! Werd' ich machen.


----------

